# HGH , SLIN AND IGF lr3



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

Will be running a peptide only "cycle" from next week till next march/april. I may throw in some test etc around christmas / new yr. (slin and igf will prob be stopped after 8 weeks then restart after about 6 weeks )

In the past i have run all 3 together before.

I done slin/hgh(same pin) pwo followed by igf . Very good results , and really changed my body. Downside was major tiredness , walking around half asleep zombie style.( And no not hypo tiredness )

Have run igf numerous ways and hgh.

My next plan of attack will be

Slin 5-10 iu am with breakfast

Igf 60-100 pre workout

Slin 5- 10iu pwo

Hgh 10iu before bed

This will be 3 x week.

With my breakfast is it best to shoot after consuming or straight away before ?

I would normally have noxplode pre workout would it be best to have a carb based drink ?

Any other suggestions in terms of nutrition around workout is welcome

Cheers


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

bump . Is it quiet in here or does nobody love me ?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd have the Slin straight after breakfast, although I only usually use 5iu's tops. All it takes is for the phone to ring/doorbell to go and you dont wanna be leaving it too long before you eat. I usually have Slin pre-workout with carbs, then carbs immediantly PWO then protein.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

For me I would run it like so...

GH - 4-8iu a day every day

Slin - 6-12iu 2-3 days a week be that fast or slow insulin

IGF1-LR3 - 60-100mcg bi laterally 2-3 times a week (this allows the user to run it for many weeks as saturation does not become such an issue)


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

paul is igf pwo ? So many fcuking theories around now , doing my nut in .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes mate PWO the key is to try something and if it does not work then change it, that is the problem with many they are to scared to change things to suit themselves.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> For me I would run it like so...
> 
> GH - 4-8iu a day every day
> 
> ...


slin and igf on different days or both on training days mate?

if both same,whats the timing if you can tell me please ...


----------

